# powdered foaming agent?



## krissy (Mar 3, 2011)

is there any other powdered foaming agent i can use besides SLSa? i am not against it, just trying to see if i can buy all my products from a local supplier.


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 3, 2011)

Does your local supplier carry SCI?


----------



## krissy (Mar 3, 2011)

what is SCI? i havent run across that set of letters yet :?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 3, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> what is SCI? i havent run across that set of letters yet :?


http://www.theherbarie.com/SCI-Flake-pr-191.html Try here.


----------



## rubyslippers (Mar 4, 2011)

krissy said:
			
		

> what is SCI? i havent run across that set of letters yet :?


Sodium Cocoyl Isethionate - it's an anionic surfactant and has really good foaming and cleansing properties.


----------



## krissy (Mar 5, 2011)

rubyslippers said:
			
		

> krissy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope, they don't carry that either. :cry:  i guess i will email the guy and ask if he can start carrying it.


----------

